# Shortage of firewood this year.



## quads (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been so busy getting the farm ready for auctions this year that I haven't had time to cut wood.  I am going to have to turn some customers away this coming season.  But the end is near!  The auction days are Friday and Saturday of this week.  Still quite a few things to finish up in the next couple of days, and the auctions are going to be huge with lots of people from all over the country including online bidding, but I can't wait to get it over.  Then we have one more auction in August at another farm, much smaller though, and that will be the last of it.  If I never see another old car the rest of my life, it will still be too soon.  HAHA!

Here are a few pics I snapped this morning:


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 17, 2012)

amazing stuff


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 17, 2012)

Holy old cars, Batman.
No wonder you haven't cut wood. I've seen used car lots with fewer vehicles.
Another month or so, and done, eh? Will you be able to take pics of the auction and all the people? This could be another "Woodstock" for cars.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks like you have the perfect setting for the next Steven King movie


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 17, 2012)

The way you swing the maul Quads, you'll make up ground real easy.

Zap


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks like cash money to me...Good luck with the auction!


----------



## woodchip (Jul 17, 2012)

If I lived in the USA, I'd be down there buying stuff. I love old cars and machinery, particularly old tractors.......

Just been reading the catalogue, amazing stuff you have there.......


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow.... Thats an amazing collection..  Simply amazing.


----------



## fossil (Jul 17, 2012)

Mind-boggling. If it was feasible for me to scoot over to Wisconsin, I'd be there...even if just to watch it go down.  I can easily imagine that there are car collectors/restorers/hot rodders from everywhere headed to that farm this weekend.  Looking forward to some pics of the auction.  Thanks for the update. Rick


----------



## quads (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sure I will be busier than heck, but I'll try to snap a few pics of the auctions.  Rumor has it the the American Pickers will be there too.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 17, 2012)

One of those looks like a 1950 Chevy. My first car.

Edit: Just looked at the auction catalog and see that it is a 1952.

For a good look at them go to:

http://www.gavinbros.com/PageManager/Default.aspx/PageID=2184786&NF=1


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 17, 2012)

quads, I've been wondering about you. I see you are on the forum occasionally so figured you were just too busy. I'll be happy for you when this is over with so you can get back to a somewhat reasonable schedule....and back to cutting firewood.


----------



## quads (Jul 17, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> One of those looks like a 1950 Chevy. My first car.
> 
> Edit: Just looked at the auction catalog and see that it is a 1952.
> 
> ...


That car runs and drives.  I drove it yesterday when I parked it there.


----------



## quads (Jul 17, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> quads, I've been wondering about you. I see you are on the forum occasionally so figured you were just too busy. I'll be happy for you when this is over with so you can get back to a somewhat reasonable schedule....and back to cutting firewood.


I can't wait either Dennis!  I'm much more comfortable in the woods where there are less people.  HA!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 17, 2012)

quads said:


> That car runs and drives. I drove it yesterday when I parked it there.


 
Better than mine then. It was also my first "total". Another kid T-boned me in an intersection in his shiny 1955 Chevy during lunch time. Spun me and me and the car ended up in somebody's front yard. At the exact moment they were having a ceremony at the high school raising a flag celebrating no high school kid car wrecks. Flag came down. Principal was not happy. We won't even talk about Dad...


----------



## Jack Straw (Jul 17, 2012)

It's gonna be like the Woodstock of auctions......."I'm heading down to Tom Morgan's farm gonna buy me an old hot rod"


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 18, 2012)

Quads...You shouldn't need to sell wood anymore, Looks like you gonna be rich!


----------



## quads (Jul 18, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Quads...You shouldn't need to sell wood anymore, Looks like you gonna be rich!


Don't say that, I love selling firewood!  HA!  I'll be far from rich though, the estate is divided between 27 heirs, almost all of which get a bigger share than I do.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 18, 2012)

quads said:


> Don't say that, I love selling firewood! HA! I'll be far from rich though, the estate is divided between 27 heirs, almost all of which get a bigger share than I do.


 
In my eyes you will be thought of as my rich internet friend with the cool cars!


----------



## quads (Jul 20, 2012)

Day one is over!  And boy am I tired.  We had 1000 people there.  All the tractors, farm machinery, antiques, household items, antiques, etc. are gone.  Tomorrow is another long day, maybe even longer, we sell the cars.  Sunday......I go fishing!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 20, 2012)

Good luck quads. After all this, you deserve a few rest days.


----------



## jeff_t (Jul 20, 2012)

Estate auctions continually amaze me, especially involving farm machinery, firearms, or cars. It seems to me like people feel they travel way too far to go home with nothing, so they spend way too much for something. Rarely do I see anything go cheap. 

Enjoy your fishing on Sunday. You got wood to cut on Monday.


----------



## mywaynow (Jul 20, 2012)

I am going to take a stab at the 69 Mach 1 sale price:  23k.


----------



## quads (Jul 21, 2012)

IT'S OVER!  IT'S OVER!  And I am tired!  For those of you that are curious, we actually had 1400 people at the farm auction yesterday and twice that many at the car auction today.  In general, everything both days sold for way more than I expected it would.  The Mach 1 went for $11,250.  The 7 Litre went for $12,250.  Malibu $9100.  Model T $7000.  All of the old rusty cars and trucks went for good money too.  You can see for yourself what they sold for at:  https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=54871


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 21, 2012)

quads said:


> IT'S OVER! IT'S OVER! And I am tired! For those of you that are curious, we actually had 1400 people at the farm auction yesterday and twice that many at the car auction today. In general, everything both days sold for way more than I expected it would. The Mach 1 went for $11,250. The 7 Litre went for $12,250. Malibu $9100. Model T $7000. All of the old rusty cars and trucks went for good money too. You can see for yourself what they sold for at: https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=54871


 
Congratulations quads. Now that it is over, go fishing.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 21, 2012)

You've had one chaotic summer. 
I understand it when you just want to get back in the woods. Cutting firewood is "Hard work" but  fun & relaxing, 
No stress is one of the biggest benefits  

ps: What will happen to the land?


----------



## Defiant (Jul 21, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Congratulations quads. Now that it is over, go fishing.


Thought you were gonna take care of the wood shortage


----------



## fossil (Jul 21, 2012)

Totally amazing. The collection, the work it took to present it all for auction, and the frenzy bidders work themselves into in those situations. Sounds like you all came out OK with it. Now you just have, what...another farm and then all the land to sell?  Still wish I could've beamed myself there for the auctions.  Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 21, 2012)

I have looked at the pics of every car and didn't see that maul sticking up in the air in any of them. 

Congrats on a successful sale.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 21, 2012)

Glad it's over Quads...Go get them fishes, you deserve it!! You made your Uncle (I think Uncle) proud I am sure!


----------



## rdust (Jul 22, 2012)

quads said:


> You can see for yourself what they sold for at: https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=54871


 

I figured some of those cars would go for more.  Looks like people got some decent deals!


----------



## quads (Jul 22, 2012)

bogydave said:


> ps: What will happen to the land?


The land and buildings will all be sold too, by the end of this year, 575 acres.  The contents of the auto parts store were sold last week and the building is close to being sold.

Am taking this week off.  Well, sort of, since I got summoned for jury duty!  Then next week will finish cleaning the trash out of the auto parts building and after that we will begin working on the other farm to prepare it for auction.  It's a much smaller farm, so won't take as long, but we only have a couple weeks to do it, the auction over there is August 17th:  http://www.gavinbros.com/PageManager/Default.aspx/PageID=2185400&NF=1


----------



## begreen (Jul 22, 2012)

This is a monumental set of projects. I hope you are getting well compensated for all this work and are going to get a long vacation after this is all done.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd rather be in the woods too! Thanks for the follow up and the pictures.


----------



## quads (Jul 24, 2012)

The cars, machinery, and miscellaneous junk has been rapidly disappearing. Still a few things being hauled away, but almost all gone. As you can see, the salvage yards bought a lot of them, and paid way more than junk price. Must be they are going to sit on them until the price of iron comes back up.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 24, 2012)

quads said:


> The cars, machinery, and miscellaneous junk has been rapidly disappearing. Still a few things being hauled away, but almost all gone. As you can see, the salvage yards bought a lot of them, and paid way more than junk price. Must be they are going to sit on them until the price of iron comes back up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice clean out


----------



## osagebow (Jul 26, 2012)

Cool stuff! love that galaxie. A guy near me has that 77 pinto wagon with the round window - love that one too, Nader be darned.


----------

